# DHCP problem



## rslatkin (Oct 9, 2002)

I just started running a dhcp server (Mandrake Linux) on my local network.  All of the computers in the house (a variety, including Windows 2000, Mac OS 9, and Debian Linux) have no trouble getting an IP address through DHCP except my new iBook, running 10.2.1.

I choose the DHCP option, and click Apply Now.  It waits about 20 seconds, and then comes back with a "self-assigned" IP address.  According to the logs on the server, everything is happening the way it is supposed to, except that the computer never uses the IP address it gets assigned.

I've tried both specifying an IP address for that computer, and letting it be randomly assigned one from a range of IP addresses.  I've also tried it using both the ethernet adapter and the AirPort card--same result.  This computer has successfully used two other DHCP servers with no problems.

The weird thing is that if I choose the option "DHCP with manual IP address", it is able to get the rest of the information (netmask, etc) from the DHCP server.

Here is an excerpt from the server log:
Oct  7 20:53:21 clear dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:30:65:06:6f:60 via eth2
Oct  7 20:53:21 clear dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 10.2.2.6 to 00:30:65:06:6f:60 via eth2
Oct  7 20:53:32 clear dhcpd: if IN A  doesn't exist add 43200 IN A  10.2.2.6: resolver failed.
Oct  7 20:53:32 clear dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 10.2.2.6 from 00:30:65:06:6f:60 via eth2
Oct  7 20:53:32 clear dhcpd: DHCPACK on 10.2.2.6 to 00:30:65:06:6f:60 via eth2

And here is what it looks like when I do the "DHCP with manual IP address":

Oct  8 19:02:22 clear dhcpd: DHCPINFORM from 10.2.2.6 via eth2
Oct  8 19:02:22 clear dhcpd: DHCPACK to 10.2.2.6

Any ideas what might be going on?  Thanks!


----------



## rslatkin (Oct 10, 2002)

The problem is fixed, although I'm still not sure what was going on.

I upgraded the dhcp server to dhcp-3.0b2pl23-2.1mdk.  I think the previous version was 3.0b2pl19.  

The new version required that I include a ddns-update-style command in the dhcp.conf file.  I set the option to "none", which got rid of the error message in the log about updating DNS ("If IN A doesn't exist...").  I'm not sure if that was causing the problem, or if it was another issue in the older version, but it's working fine now.


----------



## MarcusA11an (Oct 24, 2002)

I know you say the problem is resolved but in the experience i have had, If you specify an IP to a non routeable IP it will pull one that it can get the proper DNS from


----------



## coastal593 (Oct 24, 2002)

i have a 667 tibook trying to connect via airport over a college network. i get a full signal in the menu bar, however my IP address is 169.x.x.x ... and it says "self-assigned" as did your computer. i've restarted a number of times, tried to manually config, all to no avail. last week at this time it was working fine! any ideas? 

thanks


----------



## MarcusA11an (Oct 24, 2002)

what wireless router were you using and how many machines were accessing it wirelessly?


----------



## rslatkin (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MarcusA11an _
> *what wireless router were you using and how many machines were accessing it wirelessly? *



It's a Linksys wireless access point--WAP11, I think. Just the one computer accessing wirelessly at the time.

I didn't understand your post about specifying "an IP to a non-routable IP." Could you please explain?


----------



## MarcusA11an (Oct 24, 2002)

what you do is specify an ip address as 192.168.0.36 and that last set of numbers could be a range from 15ish to 252 and subnet of 255.255.255.0 and then when it tries to access it will see that that is not a valid IP and will grab a good IP

and if you have not been keeping up with the linksys information there are many distributers for the linksys wireless that are pulling that peice of hardware because of it not being very stable. my buddy has a netgear 4port with wireless and has not had any problems at all


----------



## Gageblackwood (Jan 23, 2003)

I bought an Airport Card for my 600mhz iBook and I installed it, and planned to use it at school, their using a Proxim (Harmony) wireless basestation in one of the hallways and I can get a great signal, but can't log on for nothing! Help! If anything its because DHCP won't give me an IP, why? Because I can't connect period, very very very frustrated and unhappy...
Save me anyone!


----------



## binaryDigit (Jan 27, 2003)

To those having problems, are you sure that the base stations are not running with WEP, if they are then you'll need to get the WEP password from the sys admins (the card will see the signal, it just won't be able to get onto the network).  
A less likely answer is that they have MAC filtering on, i.e. you have to give the sys admins your MAC address so they can add it to the list of allowable MAC addresses that can connect to the system.


----------



## Gageblackwood (Jan 27, 2003)

I have solved the problem, thank you for you're reply, but the reason nothing was working was not because I needed a WEP key, and the Admin did not need my MAC address, it was simply because I had purchased a bad Airport Card. I went and exchanged it today and I'm so up and running its retarded... YAHOOO!


----------

